# Your best violin background music in movies



## Echoviolin

1.Theme From 'Schindler's List' played Itzhak Perlman - Composed by 
John Williams 

2. Love theme from the godfather by Nino Rota. (Highly recommend the version of Andre Rieu）


----------



## TudorMihai

Rohan's theme from "The Lord of the Rings" - Composed by Howard Shore
The Chairman's Waltz from "Memoirs of a Geisha" - Composed by John Williams
Main Theme from "Black Beauty" - Composed by Danny Elfman
Part I from "Iris" - Composed by James Horner
503 from "Angels and Demons" - Composed by Hans Zimmer


----------



## Guest

The music in _The Red Violin_ (by John Corigliano) is beautifully haunting, but it's sometimes more in the foreground than the background!


----------



## Prodromides

*some "exceptional" examples*

The violin is such a standard instrument within performing ensembles providing music for motion pictures that it might be easier to cite favorite scores which feature no stringed instruments (much less to choose from!  ).

Regarding vintage "Golden Age" composers, a few of them have had some degree of recognition in the interface between film music and concert pieces. Franz Waxman's HUMORESQUE is an example of film score featuring violin which transitioned to concert very well. E.W. Korngold's Violin Concerto is based upon material he had previously written for a film; conversely, Miklos Rozsa re-fashioned his Violin Concerto from the 1950s into a 1970 score for Billy Wilder's THE PRIVATE LIFE OF SHERLOCK HOLMES. 
In rare instances, a film could use pre-existing classical music repertoire as a substitute for a tailor-made film score.
For example, Karol Szymanowski's 1916 Violin Concerto No.1 was tracked into Andrzej Wajda's 1979 film PANNY Z WILKA.

One personal favorite which I wish to highlight is the surprisingly innovative approach taken by composers Paul Sawtell & Bert Shefter to incorporate for the first time an "electric violin" in their music score for a 1958 B-movie titled IT! THE TERROR FROM BEYOND SPACE:










The electric violin heard in this soundtrack is actually a Hammond Chord Organ console modified internally & wired to receive signals from an acoustic violin player.

Although I am not an avid follower of film music from the most recent 10 years, I've noticed a few films whose scores are accentuated with solo and/or ethnic instruments. Occasionally, a solo violinist performs, like Hilary Hahn for James Newton Howard's 2004 soundtrack for THE VILLAGE ...










... and Nicola Benedetti within 2007's EASTERN PROMISES by Howard Shore.










These isolated examples are not frequent enough to start any sort of trend, but I hope there will be more in the future ...


----------

